# Need a Good cabby [6-7 K]



## TheMost (Aug 16, 2013)

Hello .. I recently upgraded some of my components and it needs a new cabinet ..
Gonna buy it tomorrow - So suggest a good one within 7K

My specs :

PSU - GS 700
CPU : Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
Kentsfield 65nm Technology
RAM : 4.00GB Dual-Channel DDR2 @ 397MHz
Motherboard : Intel Corporation DQ35MP (J1PR)
Graphics : ASUS 660 Ti CU2TOP OC
Hard Drives : 149GB Seagate ST3160815AS ATA Device (SATA)
....................1863GB Seagate ST2000DL003-9VT166 ATA Device (SATA)
Optical Drives : HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH22NP20 ATA Device
......................SONY DVD RW AW-G170A ATA Device

What i have in Mind 

Phantom 410 - NZXT


Please leave your valuable suggestions !


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 16, 2013)

+1 for 410.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 16, 2013)

Continue in the old thread[*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/174275-need-good-budget-ups.html]... why create a new one??


----------



## TheMost (Aug 16, 2013)

That went completely out of topic and the thread served its purpose of getting me a gs700 ...So just created a new one..


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 16, 2013)

hmmm.... thing is, if it would have served its purpose better if the whole issue was in one thread.

anyway, if the purpose is served, ask mods to close the old threads.


----------



## TheMost (Aug 17, 2013)

Any other suggestions ?


----------



## TheMost (Aug 17, 2013)

Heard that we can't use USB 2.0 in that cabby .. Is it so ?
Will my hardware set in that cabinet ?


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 17, 2013)

TheMost said:


> Heard that we can't use USB 2.0 in that cabby .. Is it so ?
> Will my hardware set in that cabinet ?



Theoretically it should work-usb 3.0 is backward compatible with usb 2.0.But if your motherboard doesn't have usb 3.0 headers,you'll probably need a usb 3.0 to usb 2.0 adapter to get it working.


----------



## TheMost (Aug 17, 2013)

How good is Cooler Master HAF 922 compared to phantom 410 ?


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 17, 2013)

i'd stick with the Phantom 410. 



but Haf 922 is good too.


----------



## Ironman (Aug 18, 2013)

i am also going to buy the 410
which colour do you wish to buy ?


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 18, 2013)

arrey yar, i wont buy it.. i was saying that if i had a choice b/w 910 and HAF, i'd choose 910. 

and i'd choose the black color


----------



## TheMost (Aug 18, 2013)

I would chose the black with orange


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 18, 2013)

CM 690 III. I am done reviewing the case and all I can say is that it is awesome.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 18, 2013)

TheMost said:


> I would chose the black with orange



your money, buddy 



The Sorcerer said:


> CM 690 III. I am done reviewing the case and all I can say is that it is awesome.



link please


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 19, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> link please


CM 690 III Mid-Tower PC Chassis Review | Hardware BBQ


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 19, 2013)

^^thanks


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 19, 2013)

I would also suggest to look at N600 as well. I didn't get the N600 yet, just got N200 recently.


----------

